# Ok I Will Eat Road Kill But



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This morning my Jack Russell brought a Fresh Killed Rabbit in.I do like Rabbit but because I have Rat Poison under the house I wasn't really sure on this so I took it away from him and throwed it away.

big rockpile


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't know about wild rabbits but rat poison will not usually kill tame rabbits.
It might slow them down enough for a dog to catch them though.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

A bunny slow/sick enough to get caught this time of year would be a likely candidate for tuleremia.


----------

